# Guppy question



## skepkat (Aug 23, 2012)

One of my guppies was either injured or sick (he was fine in the AM, but last Thursday evening he wasn't swimming right). I isolated him and he now seems to be better. My question is, how long do I wait to reintroduce? He's currently in a tiny quarantine tank as he was having a lot of trouble swimming. It is way too small for a heater or filter or anything like that, so I'd like to get him back into something a bit bigger, but I'm worried it's too soon.

He was swimming upside down / in spirals and laying on one side on the bottom of the tank. He's been upright for about two days, though yesterday he was listing just a bit to one side.


----------



## thekinetic (May 22, 2012)

Watch him if he was doing that as it could be swim bladder disease. 

Just a few questions: Did you treat him for diseases or parasites? Did he pass feces normally while isolated? And finally is the temperature in the tank he came from stable?


----------



## skepkat (Aug 23, 2012)

No treatment. Just clean water.
Feces seems normal.
Tank he came from is one of the most stable tanks I have, but it was a temporary tank 6.5 gal. The other two guppies have been moved to a 10 gal with a different filter (it's possible the guppy was injured by the old filter).


----------



## Tolak (Nov 13, 2012)

What's the temperature difference between the two tanks?


----------



## skepkat (Aug 23, 2012)

No difference at the time of injury. Both tanks were mid - lower 70's. Currently, his tank is about 72 and the 10 gal the other guppies are in is about 78.


----------

